# Morrow Hub dating.............



## BWbiker (Feb 11, 2009)

After reading the Morrow hub date codes I am still somewhat baffled with two of these hubs that I have. One is stamped 36-11 with no year letter or quarter number, the other 36-13  T4; Month 13? Hmmmmmmm. Both do not fit neatly into the date code system or the perfect world order I must have!! I will not sleep now tonight! BW:eek:


----------



## RMS37 (Feb 11, 2009)

Morrow hub numbers translate as follows:

The 36 is the spoke hole count.

The 11 or 13 is the hole size, I don?t remember if it relates to the actual size of the hole or the spoke gauge. 

T 4 is the year and quarter code, A = 1931, B = 1932, and so on.  
T 4 would be the forth quarter of 1950.

I don?t know why the one hub doesn?t have a year and quarter code, it may predate or postdate the code for which I believe 1950 is the last year. 

Hopefully these dates don?t poke any large holes in my CWC dating model!

Phil


----------



## BWbiker (Feb 11, 2009)

*Morrow date codes*

I didn't mention that the 36-11 is a skip tooth, the 36-13 T4 is a 1/2" pitch. BW:eek:


----------

